# OBS for MAC OS 10.11.6 El Capitan



## Grossi1974 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi,

I read that I do have to install a lower update of OBS onto my old MacBook Air.
Unfortunatelly obs-mac-24.0.2 does not lead to open the program. What could I do that OBS runs also on to my good old version?

Thank you 
marc


----------

